# Summer Seasonal Employment



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

In before everyone jokes about being way behind!

I'm just trying to grab some information about seasonal work for the summer of 2015. If anyone has any experience with this (did it them-self or works for a dpt. that does it) and wouldn't mind entertaining PMing me so I can ask a few questions that'd be great.

Thanks

-Visi


----------

